#ubuntu-google 2015-12-28
<MatthewAllen> darkxst, with the "
<MatthewAllen> Improve the Get Ubuntu GNOME wiki page (Ubuntu)", would the layout under "Ubuntu Gnome 15.10" be appropriate? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOMEUpdate/GetUbuntuGNOME
<darkxst> MatthewAllen, more like this which was started but could be further improved
<darkxst> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME/GetUbuntuGNOME-Copy
<darkxst> and preferably usings variables for the actual links
<MatthewAllen> I've never edited a wiki page before, can you expand on how to use variables instead of actual links?
<MatthewAllen> Should I edit the page you linked me if no one is working on it anymore?
<darkxst> MatthewAllen, copy it first
<darkxst> MatthewAllen, https://moinmo.in/HelpOnVariables#Defining_New_Variables
<darkxst> you need to use the @var@ form or it won't work
<MatthewAllen> darkxt, the 15.04 download link appears to be broken, the wiki links to https://ubuntugnome.org/ubuntu-gnome-15-04-is-released/ and then that page links back to wiki to download - no actual download link is given
<MatthewAllen> darkxst, so are you saying I should define the download links as a variable at the top of the page source, so they can be edited easily later - and then use the variables as the links on the download buttons
<darkxst> they go in a MyDict page, but yes use those vars for the actual links, so we don't have to edit the table when updating
<MatthewAllen> what is a MyDict page?
<MatthewAllen> Oh, don't worry - found it
<MatthewAllen> darkxst, I've got my page and then from there I've got /MyDict I created a variable called VAR1 but if I use @VAR1@ in the main page the value isn't replaced and shows up as @VAR1@, any idea whats wrong? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOMEUpdate/GetUbuntuGNOME2
<darkxst> no, but i did test it quickly https://wiki.ubuntu.com/darkxst/test
<MatthewAllen> oh, I think I had the MyDict in the wrong directory
<MatthewAllen> darkxst, I've got the variables working fine for inline text and I've found the links I need to change, however whenever I use getVal where the links go it trys to link to the MyDict page
<darkxst> getvar renders too late, it will never work
<MatthewAllen> hmmm, using @varname@ isn't working for me? Do I need to specificy the page or should I just be able to enter @varname@ provided that variable is in my MyDict page?
<darkxst> the latter, but they won't show in the preview only on the real page
<MatthewAllen> I tried it on the real page aswell and still couldn't get it to work.
<darkxst> it worked on my test page
<MatthewAllen> 'So you have your variables in the RelDict page? And you type in @WILY1@ or whatever?
<darkxst> MatthewAllen, no that didnt work, they are in MyDict
<darkxst> then @VAR@ should work
<MatthewAllen> So this is my MyDict page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOMEUpdate/MyDict
<MatthewAllen> this is my wiki page - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOMEUpdate/GetUbuntuGNOME2
<MatthewAllen> typing @WILY1@ shows up on the final page @WILY1@ and not the value itself
<darkxst> MatthewAllen, hmm, I don't know
<MatthewAllen> darkxst, what other things were meant to be changed with that wiki page?
<darkxst> make the table looks nice
<darkxst> its very unbalanced as is
<robbert> darkxst: hey Tim, are you here? :)
<darkxst> robbert, hi
<robbert> darkxst: so i got a question: you said "Further the keyboard settings have been moved into universal-access panel for 3.20"
<robbert> darkxst: what is that 3.20?
<darkxst> next upstream release
<robbert> so should i clone the latest git version and modify that one?
<darkxst> 16.04 will be 3.18 most likely though
<robbert> or should i continue with 3.18?
<darkxst> robbert, patch against the 3.18 ubuntu branch
<darkxst> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/ubuntu
<robbert> darkxst: alright, thank you
<darkxst> there is nothing to upstream in this case
<robbert> but till now i built from debianlp:
<robbert> what is the difference?
<darkxst> no you built against some trusty branch
<darkxst> lp:~ubuntu-desktop/gnome-control-center/ubuntu is the packaging branch for current dev series
<robbert> okay
<robbert> and lastly, for the defaults:
<robbert> i am using a virtual machine with 16.04 on it
<darkxst> the UDD branch are broken most of the time at best
<darkxst> ubuntu GNOME VM?
<robbert> well i downloaded ubuntu 16.04 and it had unity as default, so i installed gnome and switched the layout
<darkxst> hmm, make sure you have ubuntu-gnome-default-settings, that should override the ubuntu settings
<darkxst> should, but if it doesnt there is another bug for you to dix!
<darkxst> fix!
<robbert> ok, and if you say that the udd branches are broken, does that mean that i shouldnt use bazaar for uploading?
<darkxst> robbert, as a general rule, check for a Vcs-bzr line in the debian/control file
<darkxst> if that exists use that branch
<robbert> alright :)
<darkxst> if that is not there, make sure the UDD branch is current, before you start working on it
<darkxst> or just use pull-lp-source to get the source
<robbert> with git then?
<darkxst> git is coming to launchpad world
<darkxst> i.e you can push git branches to launchpad
<robbert> nice, so i will use that
<darkxst> sure
<darkxst> btw I will be away for a few days
<robbert> so will i still be able to reach you via mail?
<darkxst> yes, no internet where i will be staying, but should be able to respond to emails once per day
<darkxst> robbert, feel free to work on some of the other bugs while you wait also
<darkxst> Ive not pubished the others yet, but can do as needed
<robbert> hm, but really wanna finish this one first!
<darkxst> your almost there on that, but things will slow down while I am away!
<robbert_> darkxst: is it possible that you hand me a proper example screenshot of the control center? i dont know what should be broken with mine
<robbert_> and why does irc tell me that i have quit :D
<darkxst> your username changed
<robbert_> oh, yeah i see now
<robbert_> the space
<MatthewAllen> darkxst, the task "Split the Ubuntu GNOME package set into core and desktop" - should I simply be removing pretty much all the desktop application aside from Gnome settings and the like and just cutting it down to the bare minimum such as Window Manager, term, networking, etc etc?
<darkxst> robbert_, http://imgur.com/8N0BdmC
<robbert_> thank you :)
<darkxst> MatthewAllen, basically, make a new "core" file and put all the really important stuff into that
<darkxst> then the desktop seed can depend on that one
<MatthewAllen> darkxst, do I then remove the packages that are in the core, from the desktop? So you essentially have to install both to get what was originally in the desktop
<darkxst> MatthewAllen, anything that goes into core, is remove from desktop
<darkxst> then desktop needs to depend on core
<MatthewAllen> darkxst, ok - thanks :)
<darkxst> it will also require some minor changed to ubuntu-gnome-meta to make that work
<darkxst> MatthewAllen, many people will be happy if you complete that task ;) had many requests for it
<darkxst> Xubuntu did a similar split earlier in the year
<MatthewAllen> So i need to push a change in both /ubuntu-seeds/ubuntugnome.xenial and /wily/ubuntu-gnome-meta?
<darkxst> ubuntu-gnome-meta generates the meta package(s) based on the seeds, it needs to learn about the new to be core seed
<darkxst> it has an update script that does all work, but that needs 1 change
<MatthewAllen> do I need to add 'core' as along with 'desktop' after seeds? The readme is particularly helpful
<darkxst> in update.cfg? probably yeh
<MatthewAllen> is there any proper way to test update against a local copy of the seed?
<darkxst> not directly, you use the resulting ubuntu-gnome-meta packages
<darkxst> ISO's are built directly against the seeds, but that is really hard to reproduce locally
<MatthewAllen> just wondering how I'm supposed to actually make sure that my changes work
<darkxst> you make a ubuntu-gnome-meta package pointing at your branch
<darkxst> rather than the proper seeds
<darkxst> in update.cfg
<MatthewAllen> ahhh, will try that
<robbert> darkxst: i cant make my control center look like yours, so is it ok if i download ubuntu gnome 15.10?
<darkxst> robbert, yes do that
 * darkxst sleeps now
<darkxst> robbert, though that screenshot was from 16.04, 15.10 ahould be about the same though
<robbert> hello there, is anybody here who can help me with coding gtkbuttons?
<robbert> hello there, is anybody here who can help me with coding gtkbuttons?
<edve98> does papercut like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/hundredpapercuts/+bug/1495708 need sytem information?
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1495708 in python-pip (Ubuntu) "python-pip recommends nonexistent python-dev-all package" [Medium,Confirmed]
<yago> Hi!
<yago> Got a question: am I the only one having trouble registering at packages.qa.ubuntu.com?
<MatthewAllen> yago, got any error messages?
<yago> Once I get redirected (after entering my credentials), I get some sort of 404 error
<yago> "The resource you tried to access doesn't exist. This can happen because of an invalid link or because of a bug."
<MatthewAllen> yago, hmmm - try this link - https://login.ubuntu.com/UByAk44Zt8QqK7cd/+decide
<yago> "Invalid OpenID transaction"
<MatthewAllen> yago, maybe trying going back to the page through the QATracker (from the login button) and force refresh the page (ctrl+f5)
<MatthewAllen> I just tried to create an account and had no issue
<flocculant> yago: if you are positive you have an SSO account and you fail at tracker login, try going here first https://launchpad.net/+login
<yago> flocculant: I finally solved it by clearing all browser data, thank you!
<xcub> Can someone help me with these corrections I need to make here, I don't quite understand how to address DanChapman's second comment https://code.launchpad.net/~radonapps/dekko/master/+merge/281335
<edve98> hey, I need a bit of help. I'm trying to build mir from source using this guide: https://unity.ubuntu.com/mir/building_source_for_pc.html but there is an obvious bash syntax error there. It says to build from source with this : "make (-j8)". Am I supposed to just run "make"?
<knome> i believe this means -j8 is an optional argument
<edve98> ah, of course. Why didn't I check manual page first... Thanks!
<knome> no problem
<edve98> I'm trying to build mesa but I had no luck thus far. ./autogen.sh runs fine, but when I run make it gives me this error: http://pastebin.com/Ufu6LWaT. Can anybody help me?
<tsimonq2> edve98: can you please link me to the task?
<edve98> +tsimonq2: is this is the link that you want? https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/4619166501830656/?sp-page=1
<tsimonq2> edve98: sorry, I don't know how to do this
<edve98> +tsimonq2: no worries, I should probably picked simplier task as my first one :P
<knome> edve98, there are "beginner" tasks for that purpose
<edve98> I'll try to do two of them. But first I'll try to figure out what I'm doing wrong
<knome> building mesa is something *i* wouldn't try to do unless i really had to :)
<edve98> oh well.. I just tought that it woud be "fun" to try it out :P. I reckon you are quite advanced user, aren't you?
<knome> one could say so
<knome> in reality, there isn't much debugging i can do when something doesn't build apart from something really obvious, or some parameters, or something else really common
<knome> that's to say, i'm not exactly a programmer
<edve98> I see. Are you one of the volunteers helping out everybody or are you participantlike me?
<edve98> (I hope it's okay to use this chat not only for task questions :P)
<knome> i'm one of the mentors; those with a + next to their nicks are mentors
<knome> and those with the cinnamon bun, or @, are the admins for ubuntu in google code-in
<knome> and sure, i would say this channel is very relaxed and general discussion is okay
<tsimonq2> (unlike #ubuntu :P)
<tsimonq2> :D
<knome> yep
<edve98> I see., thanks ^^
 * wxl eats jose's cinnamon bun
<edve98> so you guys (mentors) are just random people from the internet or are you somehow affiliated with Ubuntu? :P
<knome> all mentors are working with ubuntu
<knome> that's kind of the point, being able to help
<wxl> we're all intimately familiar with the community and its various enclaves, which is necessary to be able to mentor anyoen at all!
<wxl> edve98: through your contributions, you can figure out how to become affiliated with ubuntu, too! :)
<knome> but i guess we are also just random people from the internet...
<wxl> well we started out as such, but converged at a common point (ubuntu)
<edve98> I still don't get it. Is it hard to "get into" development of Ubuntu?
<wxl> not at all
<wxl> we're a welcoming community
<xcub> Can someone here who is familiar with unit testing help me with this task? https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/6021533814226944/?sp-organization=4568116747042816&sp-is_beginner=False
<edve98> It seems like most of the tasks aren't really helping Ubuntu, so that's why I ask
<wxl> they all do in some way or another
<wxl> if you mean many of them are not code-based, edve98, that just exemplifies that a lot of the work to be done is not code-based
<edve98> how is it helping Ubuntu that I install mir? :P
<wxl> edve98: i think the intention is the testing of it. a lot of testing is exploratory. it requires that many eyes be on it exploring it in different ways to sort out all the potential bugs
<edve98> I see
<wxl> edve98: even without the qa side of things, it can help from an advocacy/marketing perspective by showing that it's relatively easy to install
<wxl> this may encourage more people to try it and test it and come up with other potential bugs
<wxl> that's what one would expect with such a new technology
<wxl> edve98: if you are interested in contributing beyond the scope of google code-in, we'd be more than happy to help you find a place that takes advantage of your particular skills and/or interests
<edve98> it would actually be lovely
<edve98> I found out about google code-in too late to win anything more than a t-shirt anyway :P
<wxl> edve98: is there a particular area that you wish to grow in? or an area that you know you're particular good at? generally there's testing/bugs/qa, marketing, graphics, documentation, and development
<wxl> edve98: and then of course there's particular flavors (lubuntu, xubuntu, kubuntu, etc.) as well as different devices or platforms
<edve98> well, I think I'm ok with C++ and I'd like to do something with it
<wxl> have you had any experience with developing on a large project before?
<edve98> no, not on large projects. Althouh I did use git when my friends and I were creating a game for Ludum Dare :P
<wxl> ok, so, is there a particular package or set of packages that interests you or you feel particular skilled to deal with?
<wxl> also what's your OS of choice?
<edve98> I'm using Ubuntu for some time now...
<wxl> well that's always a plus :)
<edve98> and I'm not sure about the packages. I always feel that I don't know enough about Linux and generally open source projects when talking to somebody else :P
<wxl> what do you think you don't know about?
<wxl> maybe you don't know enough to know :)
<edve98> mostly everything :D. For egzample my bash/terminal knowledge is "just enough" for me to use it. I know that there are a lot of things I don't know :P
<wxl> edve98: one thing i might suggest, then, is getting involved in QA/testing or support or documentation, as all of these things will require you to learn more
<tsimonq2> heyyyyy wxl
<wxl> o/ tsimonq2
<adueppen> heyyyyy tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> lol hey adueppen
<edve98> umm. hi :D
<wxl> tsimonq2 is relatively new to the ubuntu community, so he might be a good resource to talk to, too, edve98
<tsimonq2> o/
<wxl> tsimonq2: we were just discussing how edve98 could contribute to ubuntu beyond gci
<tsimonq2> I know my way around, wxl ;) :P
<adueppen> wxl: I'm fairly new as well
<wxl> yes you too adueppen :)
<edve98> yeah, I'd like to contribute to Ubuntu somehow
<tsimonq2> edve98: what do you like to do?
<edve98> coding, but I'm not sure if my skills are sufficent
<tsimonq2> Graphic Design, Code, QA, Bug Triaging, etc.
<tsimonq2> edve98: I'm in the same boat ;)
<wxl> edve98: he's an ubuntu user, with some experience in c++ but feels like he doesn't know about linux/OS in general
<adueppen> edve98: what languages are you good at?
<wxl> oops that was meant for tsimonq2
<edve98> c++, a bit of python
<wxl> tsimonq2: i suggested he do QA/testing, support, or docs to learn more
<edve98> I actually quite like that idea
<wxl> c++ and py are about the top two languages used in the repos, i would imagine
<wxl> edve98: you can do a little bit of all the above, too. there are no contracts. you just volunteer your time as much as you can
<wxl> i do a ton of different things but my main contributions are in QA
<tsimonq2> edve98: well first and foremost I would recommend this book if you feel like you want to know more about Linux in general: http://tille.garrels.be/training/tldp/
<edve98> thanks
<edve98> so lets say I want to contribute to qa or docs
<edve98> where do I start? :P
<tsimonq2> edve98: and next, I would recommend just looking at some docs and learning about the infrastructure of Ubuntu in general
<tsimonq2> edve98: let me find a link for you
<tsimonq2> that will help you find where you want to be
<tsimonq2> http://community.ubuntu.com/
<tsimonq2> this looks well put together ^^
<tsimonq2> wxl: ^
<edve98> thanks again :P. One question: where do you guys chat usually? tsimonq8 said that #ubuntu is quite formal. Another irc channel perhaps?
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-29
<adueppen> edve98: there's ##tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> well my informal area is ##tsimonq2, but #lubuntu-offtopic is where you will find a bit more people
<edve98> whoops, I've pressed wrong button, sorry :P
<tsimonq2> and a bit better help
<wxl> edve98: tsimonq2 and i are both lubuntu contributors, thus the mention of lubuntu-offtopic. there is an #ubuntu-offtopic, too
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> +1 wxl
<wxl> edve98: if you do not find what you're looking for or if you have questions, please do not hesitate to track me down here and/or private message me
<adueppen> and I'm just a contributor in general but plan on contributing a bit more to Ubuntu GNOME
<edve98> I see. So how did you guys choose lubuntu?
<tsimonq2> +1 wxl, don't be afraid to do the same with me
<edve98> ok ^^
<wxl> edve98: my plight was based on the search for something that would work with a ppc chip. i just fell in love the lubuntu community and just kept with it. i do love the fact that lubuntu uses so few resources, too
<tsimonq2> nice community, I generally like that Lubuntu isn't too resource-intensive, pretty customisable, and it gets out of the way so I can actually use the applications I want to
<knome> tsimonq2, didn't you just describe xubuntu?
<adueppen> edve98: I don't personally use lubuntu, but I picked Ubuntu GNOME since I love GNOME (despite the fact that many others don't) and my computer is just barely good enough to run it smoothly with everything I need to run.
 * knome hides
 * tsimonq2 slaps knome across the side of the head
<tsimonq2> bad knome! bad! :P
 * knome turns the other cheek
<tsimonq2> lol
 * adueppen cowers in fear hoping tsimonq2 doesn't object to his use of GNOME
<tsimonq2> that's a whole different fight ;) XD
<knome> i guess the fact that people like different things just proves there is something for everybody
<knome> not that you couldn't like several flavors
<tsimonq2> edve98: anyways, if you want to know more about me and wxl, we both have wiki pages
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/tsimonq2 is mine
<adueppen> Yeah I love GNOME except for the memory leak in the current version
<tsimonq2> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/wxl is wxl
<adueppen> I just have to restart gnome every 5 hours or so
<wxl> i don't ever have to restart lubuntu XD
<adueppen> wxl: well it's not too hard to restart gnome. just alt-f2, r, enter
<edve98> personal wiki pages? thats something new for me :D
<wxl> edve98: feel free to make your own
<knome> oh well, since we are posting :P
<knome> <- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PasiLallinaho
<adueppen> for me it's https://wiki.ubuntu.com/adueppen
<tsimonq2> wxl: I don't ever have to restart Lubuntu either
<tsimonq2> :P
<adueppen> tsimonq2: but as I said it isn't super difficult to restart gnome
 * tsimonq2 giggles
<adueppen> also I use XFCE on my chromebook with crouton but soon chrx
<edve98> well, I started my journey into Linux with Linux Mint. Since it wasn't very stable later I thought  I'd go with Ubuntu for stability :P
<tsimonq2> edve98: what version/flavor do you use?
<edve98> right now I have Ubuntu 15.10
<edve98> I had LTS before, but I managed to mess it so much that I thought I would just reinstall :D
<tsimonq2> ok :)
<tsimonq2> I run Ubuntu Xenial
<tsimonq2> which is a really early version of 16.04
<adueppen> yeah I have a kinda messed up LTS install on my other partition as well
<tsimonq2> for testing
<edve98> isn't 16.04 supposed to have convergence?
<tsimonq2> nope
<tsimonq2> I run Lubuntu BTW
<adueppen> edve98: I think it got pushed back to 16.10 but don't quote me on that
<tsimonq2> well Lubuntu moves to LXQt for 16.10
<tsimonq2> I can confirm that
<tsimonq2> right, wxl?
<wxl> that's the plan
<edve98> Cannonical posted a few posts to G+ about convergence "coming soon"
<edve98> I wonder how soon is "soon" :P
<tsimonq2> 16.10 is probably a good estimate
<wxl> i'm not sure there's a particular plan, but i'm not intimately familiar
<wxl> it certainly is unlikely to be in an lts
<wxl> new features in an lts are kind of not a good idea :)
<tsimonq2> +1
<edve98> oh. For some reason I thought that it would be in fact better to have it in an lts :P
<wxl> if it's like 100% solid, sure
<wxl> i think (as a release manager), it's better to go through one non-lts cycle first
<tsimonq2> I agree
<tsimonq2> the reason being
<tsimonq2> Grandma's, little kids, and other technically inclined people are gonna probably use LTS
<tsimonq2> they don't want something really really unstable
<tsimonq2> or non-technically inclined :P
<edve98> I wish my parent's would let me install Linux on their pc. I'm kind of bored telling them that Windows update is not a virus that I've somehow installed.. :P
<tsimonq2> LOL
<wxl> that's what virtual machines are for, edve98
<wxl> tell them it will save them money!
<tsimonq2> lots of it
<tsimonq2> because to have a fast Windows machine, you have to do a reinstall every 3-6 months
<tsimonq2> and that's $100 a piece
<edve98> I'm pretty sure you don't have to pay to reinstall your copy of Winodws
<tsimonq2> mhm you do
<wxl> you do to upgrade
<tsimonq2> a new Windows license every time
<tsimonq2> well every time you reinstall
<wxl> yeah and every machine only comes with a license for it
<tsimonq2> mhm
<wxl> ubuntu is free forever
<tsimonq2> which is why it is cheaper to install Linux or BSD, regardless of distribution
<tsimonq2> free as in cost, and free as in Libre
<wxl> welllllll rms might argue with you on that but yes :)
<edve98> well, I've said that it's faster/cheaper. They said that they would "give it a shot" when it's time to get a new computer :P
<tsimonq2> and install vrms to get him on your face telling you which packages are non-free
<wxl> only when we have hurd will the true glory of the libre OS be revealed XD
<tsimonq2> XD
<tsimonq2> lol
<wxl> edve98: tell them they won't need a new computer if you put ubuntu on it because it makes better use of the resources. it will make the computer seem less "old"
<tsimonq2> wxl: We need to have "RMS GNU/Linux", where it is just Libre software, and only RMS uses it
<edve98> I guess so. But they don't want to get rid of Windows because they paid for it :D
<wxl> tsimonq2: no, we need JUST GNU :)
 * tsimonq2 gasps
<tsimonq2> yeah!
<tsimonq2> JUST GNU!
<wxl> (not really)
<tsimonq2> with the hurd kernel!
<wxl> actually what we need is a new OS that runs entirely in emacs.
<tsimonq2> LOL
<wxl> edve98: if they paid for a car and it was kind of a piece of junk compared to another car that was free, you mean to tell me they'd hold on to the old car and use it for all its worth?
<wxl> i mean, come on. anyone will take a new car :)
<wxl> s/new/free/
<tsimonq2> wxl: tbh you can convince him all you want, but it is his job to convince his parents
<tsimonq2> this is why my dad still runs XP
<wxl> tsimonq2: true. that's why i'm providing some fodder. :)
<edve98> yeah, it might help :P
<wxl> why does your dad still run XP? because he likes knowing that simply by connecting his computer to the internet, he can create a massive security risk?
<tsimonq2> wxl: I have known you for months and I have ried countless times
<wxl> i mean it's one thing to say you want to continue to use windows
<tsimonq2> because "updates are bad, they ruin your computer"
<wxl> it's a WHOLE DIFFERENT thing to say you want to run XP on the internet
<wxl> is he blind to all of the talk about the dangers of using xp?
<tsimonq2> and "my computer is on the verge of dying, so I don't want to install anything new"
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> he is still on an updated SP3
<wxl> he might as well run os/2
<edve98> I've seen quite a few business's using windows xp
<wxl> probably be less of a security risk
<tsimonq2> and he says that when that computer "dies", he is gonna buy a Mac
 * tsimonq2 rants
<edve98> tell him to get chromebook :P
<tsimonq2> and the funny part is, he is a cheapskate
<edve98> I mean, I don't believe that he is a power user, and some of them are quite cheap
<tsimonq2> so he thinks that he can just get a Mac off of Craigslist for $200-250
<edve98> and he wants to get a Mac?
<tsimonq2> yep
<tsimonq2> he has an iPhone 6
<tsimonq2> which is so ironic
<tsimonq2> I am just gonna wait until Windows won't boot, then get a Lubuntu Live CD put in there
<edve98> this actually once happened to my parent's computer
<edve98> Windows started crashing at boot. And I did have Lubuntu live usb.
<tsimonq2> soo did they try it?
<edve98> Since it was something urgent that my dad had to do he agreed to use it
<tsimonq2> did he like it?
<edve98> everything went smoothly for him
<tsimonq2> so then what?
<edve98> and his response was "huh, so Linux isn't worthless after all"
<tsimonq2> so did he reinstall Windows?
<edve98> so then I "negotiated" that if I reinstall Windows he will try Linux when it's time to change PC. Othervise he would have called a "pc guy" to fix the computer
<edve98> on the bright side, he said that I could install Linux on his work laptop
<tsimonq2> does he use that?
<edve98> rarely :/
<edve98> I mean, it's really old laptop. I know that he noticed how faster it runs now
<edve98> well, if I could get Microsoft Office 2007 running on wine and it would be stable I'm pretty sure I could talk my parents into getting Linux
<edve98> sadly I had no luck thus far :c
<adueppen> tsimonq2: this is a bit late (I was having dinner) but you don't need to pay to reinstall windows if you bought the license yourself. if it came preinstalled on the computer then you will need to pay.
<edve98> ok guys, it's really late where I live. Tomorrow I'll try to do something with qa and see how it feels
<edve98> see you later I guess?
<adueppen> edve98: bye
<yago> Hey guys
<knome> hello
<yago> I'm trying to get to know better IRC and the popular channels
<knome> popular channels related to what?
<knome> and in what way "popular"?
<yago> Sorry, my internet connexion dropped
<knome> no problem
<yago> Well, what I'd like to know is, if for example I want to chat with other people in, let's say, #ubuntu, when's the best time period to do it?
<knome> #ubuntu is designed for support, #ubuntu-offtopic is the chatting channel
<wxl> and the ubuntu community is wide and vast and across the world, so almost any time people are around
<yago> Fine, #ubuntu-offtopic, then
<knome> and for what comes for the best time, usually evening time in both EU/US is most active, but in bigger channels there's always people around
<yago> Alright
<knome> for smaller channels, times might mean more, but with them, it depends on the most active users
<yago> I entered yesterday in #wikimedia-dev, and everything was really quiet. Later I knew it was because of the time zone. I was trying to avoid that again ;P
<yago> Thanks
<wxl> also many people just idle on irc and don't reply unless there's a reason to
<knome> i don't think you can do much to avoid that, at least on first few times
<yago> May I ask which clients do you use? Because I'm currently using WeeChat, and I'm beggining to get used to it, but everything feels a bit strange
<wxl> i use irssi, but have been meaning to change to weechat
<knome> i'm using irssi, another CLI client
<wxl> unfortunately my irssi config is so freaking tweaked it'll take me forever to get weechat the way i want :)
<yago> Why do people still use IRC? I know it's pretty stablished, but aren't there tools with more capabilites, which are also easier?
<wxl> i don't find anything easier to use than irc, especially if you consider being on many channels
<yago> (you can tell me to stop asking questions as soon as you want ;p)
<wxl> being in multiple google hangouts, for example, would suck.
<adueppen> I'm using pidgin since I have a gui addiction
<knome> irc does what it does better and more cleanly than any other platform
<wxl> pidgin and irc dont' mix well imho
<wxl> gui irc clients just seem weird to me
<knome> pidgin is okay for irc if you use irc sporadically and not on very many channels
<tsimonq2> wxl: it depends on the technical ability of the person IMO
<adueppen> also it's fine when using a bouncer, except that bnc4free is down right now
<knome> not that i would use it myself, but i can see why people use it, and have suggested some people to use it with irc
<wxl> generally, i don't recommend cli clients to very noobish folks, so agreed tsimonq2
<yago> I get your point, but I still find strange things like not being able to send a pic w/o using 3rd party services
<wxl> of course i do kind of feel like the work flow of using irc in pidgin is funky and unintuitive
<wxl> yago: there's always dcc XD
<adueppen> yeah I would use irssi but as I said I have a GUI addiction
<tsimonq2> wxl: which is why the beginners page for IRC for our LoCo uses Kiwi
<wxl> i don't really have a need to send lots of pics, so it's a small issue for me
<knome> wxl, good luck handling the received file on your shell server...
<wxl> knome: that's what libcaca's for XD
<tsimonq2> lib caca?
<tsimonq2> what? XD
<wxl> gotta jet
<wxl> talk later folks
<tsimonq2> bai wxl
<tsimonq2> have fun
 * tsimonq2 wishes he had a private jet :P
 * adueppen wishes tsimonq2 would use said jet to visit him
<yago> Pleased to meet you, guys!
 * tsimonq2 would use said jet to visit adueppen, and would bring (insert name of adueppen's favorite food here)
<yago> Gonna rest for a while
<tsimonq2> o/ yago
<yago> Bye!
<adueppen> tsimonq2: my favorite food would definitely be Cote d'Or chocolate
<knome> food?
<adueppen> knome: see above
<knome> i mean i don't consider chocolate "food"
<adueppen> knome: well it is gosh darnit
<tsimonq2> off being counterproductive for now
<tsimonq2> o/
<adueppen> ok bye tsimonq2
<knome> nope, it's candy :P
<adueppen> knome: candy can be food if you want it to be
<knome> ugh.. i'll pass
<adueppen> knome: I will admit that I have a chocolate addiction so I'm biased
<knome> well as much as i like chocolate, when i'm hungry i really want something salty
<adueppen> knome: Barbecue potato chips? I love those as well
<knome> gosh
<knome> by salty i mean REAL food
<knome> like lamb vindaloo
<knome> :P
<adueppen> knome: yeah I'm more of the kind who loves junky food
<daniellim> hello
<darkxst> where have all the students gone? anyone want to work a bash/python script related to git?
<flocculant> same place as all the canonical people who thought it would be a great idea to run this - just before they all went away for weeks - holiday :)
<darkxst> flocculant, is jose canonical?
<jose> darkxst: no, I'm not - I'm community
<jose> why is that?
<darkxst> jose, that is what I thought, see flocculant's comment
<jose> flocculant: oh, there's people around
<flocculant> right
<flocculant> funny how for the last week - it's been community people in here trying to help people, canonical people brought up the 'plan' then went on holiday
<darkxst> flocculant, pretty sure jose "brought up the plan"
<flocculant> not that I particularly care about that - but it's not fair on students picking task that flounder because there's no-one here to help them
<darkxst> but no denying the canonical staff just abandoned things
<flocculant> darkxst: pretty sure that jose said 'wow that'd be a good idea I've been hoping for this' or something to that effect
<flocculant> yep
<darkxst> well most of the time there are people that can help
<jose> and that's the reason why I emailed the list asking if any additional mentors were needed
<darkxst> all mentors can approve other tasks
<flocculant> darkxst: for the most part yes - but it has been half a dozen of us
<jose> yep, plus if someone needs to be added as a mentor, we can do that
<flocculant> yea - I've approved things for others ofc
<jose> flocculant: if you need additional help or another mentor in, please don't hesitate to ask
<flocculant> jose: oh I'm fine :)
<darkxst> flocculant, atleast us community mentors out number the students apparently!
<flocculant> \o/
<flocculant> the force is strong in us :p
<flocculant> sorry - had to say it  ...
<darkxst> flocculant, you sound like a star wars movie ;)
<jose> it happens that participation decreases after the first one or two weeks of contest. some people only run for the tshirt, some others go for the big prize
<flocculant> jose: yea
<darkxst> yeh I noticed that, many only go for the 3 tasks
<jose> I, however, am quite happy that we have students participating. and we've been one of the biggest orgs this year!
<flocculant> jose: don't get me wrong - I think it's been good stuff - I've been happy with the couple who've done loads for the qa tracker
<jose> darkxst: btw, you have a task waiting for review :P
<darkxst> jose, which? not showing up here
<jose> darkxst: https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5690447309570048/
<jose> oh, no, not you
<darkxst> jose, what is that?
<jose> it's octoquad
<jose> nvm
<darkxst> I suspect octoquad was added by accident
<darkxst> he can't review code
<jose> the task description is very vague
<jose> I don't understand what it is
<darkxst> and I have no idea who is the other mentor
<darkxst> can you delete the task?
<jose> I've unpublished, though there are two instances who have already been taken
<jose> let me try and contact the other mentor though
<darkxst> ok
<flocculant> jose: iirc popey was trying to unpublish that task completely
<jose> flocculant: was that discussion here? if so, so I can read backlog and unassign students now
<flocculant> yea it was https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6320432038805504/?sp-page=1
<flocculant> abandoned apparently
<flocculant> jose: ctrl+f vague finds both :D
<jose> my backlog doesn't go back that much but I'll unassign students now
<flocculant> s/both/both discussions ...
<flocculant> oh ok - well that ^^ was the other instance I know about
<jose> I see two instances on my end, so I'm gonna work on unassigning the two students
<flocculant> ok - thanks jose :)
<darkxst> if there are students that actually want to work on code, I can add more tasks, but so far they all seem to be gravitating towards the phone stuff
<flocculant> shiny :)
<flocculant> we've had 1 who has patiently worked through most of the tracker tasks - I'd give that one a cookie
<jose> you know, I would love to see some of the students become Ubuntu Members later next year.
<darkxst> I assume you mean qatracker there! and not tracker ;)
<jose> you can invite them to continue contributing, and then apply for membership when the time comes. even better, they would've already passed 2 of the 6 months of contributions required for membership!
<flocculant> darkxst: yea  - still half asleep and almost time to hit the salt-mine
<darkxst> jose, I'd say there are 3-4 that I have worked with, provided they maintain contributions after GCI
<flocculant> jose: one has been in #xubuntu-devel \o/
<jose> woot woot!
<jose> this was all I wanted from the contest - to get fresh new people with cool ideas around. big smile here!
<flocculant> well - have a good day both - bbl
<jose> o/
<darkxst> jose, I think the students leading need some encouragement to dig deeper
<darkxst> some have completed like 16+ tasks, but nothing really beyond intermediate level
<jose> feel free to invite them to channels and MLs, and also, if they have any ideas on tasks, I believe it would be nice if we could create tasks for them
<darkxst> lol, this is the problem, ask a student what they want to work on, they dont know!
<jose> lol
<darkxst> they just want to scroll through a list looking for something interesting
<darkxst> jose what, really? " 219 students are working on your assigned tasks"
<jose> eeeeh nope. 28
<jose> 2,(-1+9)
<darkxst> apparently that includes every task, whether completed, abandoned etc
<jose> ooooh
<DanChapman> morning o/ hope you all had a great xmas :-D
<edve98> hi :)
<DanChapman> hey edve98
<edve98> when I'm trying to configure x server for building it says I need xfont package, but I can't find such. any ideas what I'm doing wrong?
<knome> edve98, you'll likely need libxfont-dev
<edve98> it works now, thanks!
<edve98> +knome: how did you knew/guessed that I need this package?
<knome> lib*-dev
<knome> or *-dev
<knome> is usually a good first guess..
<edve98> I see, thanks again :)
<knome> no problem
<edve98> does naming packages this way give some kind of advantage (for egzample why couldn't there be just 'xfont' pachage)?
<knome> naming libraries as lib* makes sense if you think about it
<knome> and -dev packages are the packages required for building and developing
<knome> for example, libxfont1 exists, which is the package you need when running stuff that uses libxfont
<edve98> I've finally got mir running! Demo server runs fine, but.... How do I shut it down? :D
<ambrosechua> wowo
<ambrosechua> unicodingunicorn: hi!
<unicodingunicorn> heya!
<tsimonq2> jose: just looking at a few things said here, I want to comment: 02:26:52 AM <@jose> you know, I would love to see some of the students become Ubuntu Members later next year. as well as 02:27:38 AM <@jose> you can invite them to continue contributing, and then apply for membership when the time comes. even better, they would've already passed 2 of the 6 months of contributions required for membership!...my comment on this is some students ha
<adueppen> does anyone here know how I would go about running ubiquity as root on startup on the live cd?
<tsimonq2> adueppen: uhh sudo ubiquity? :D
<adueppen> tsimonq2: yeah but on startup of the ISO
<tsimonq2> hmm
<adueppen> I'll try messing with the kernel command line
<tsimonq2> adueppen: the first person that comes to mind would be Kamilion. Send him a PM.
<flocculant> adueppen: why do you need to do that? for a task?
<adueppen> flocculant: yeah, for the task to fix bug 1527353. I would include a link but I'm too short on RAM to open a web browser
<ubot93> bug 1527353 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubiquity shows for a second goes to tty then starts live session. " [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1527353
<adueppen> The task is called "Fix Ubuntu Live Image greeter (Try Ubuntu screen) if that helps
<flocculant> adueppen: I know the bug :)
<adueppen> flocculant: so, do you know if there's a way to run ubiquity-dm as root on startup without having to modify the ISO?
<adueppen> nevermind, kamilion is here
<darkxst> adueppen, the service will run as root
<adueppen> darkxst: so does that mean that systemd is indeed dropping privileges for ubiquity?
<darkxst> adueppen, I don't know
<adueppen> darkxst: how do you suggest that I check
<darkxst> not to sure
<jose> ps aux | grep [u]bquity?
<jose> or sudo ps aux, then check who owns the process
<darkxst> jose, if only it was that simple, this is all wrapped up in the boot process
<jose> ah
<adueppen> I do know that there is something that runs at boot when "Install *bunti" is selected called "only-ubiquity"
<darkxst> that gets passed to ubiquity, and tells it to go straight to install mode
<darkxst> does that option work though?
<adueppen> the "install ubuntu" option?
<darkxst> yes, do you get the installer? or live sessions?
<adueppen> I always get a text mode boot screen with the "Try ubuntu" and "Install ubuntu" options on it as well as stuff like booting from the first hard disk and testing memory
<adueppen> darkxst: screenshot for reference: http://i.imgur.com/pkzfAoZ.png
<darkxst> it should boot to UI after you select it though
<adueppen> darkxst: it does, test ubuntu works fine but install ubuntu suffers from that bug
<darkxst> adueppen, perhaps you can try make ubiquity start later in the boot cycle?
<adueppen> darkxst: how would I do that?
<darkxst> you will need to make a persistant USB
<darkxst> and then delete the flag casper makes before each reboot
<darkxst> then you can mess with the systemd units etc
<adueppen> darkxst: will I need to use a real machine for that?
<darkxst> I think virtualbox can boot from USB
<adueppen> OK, will I need to use a real USB drive an Unetbootin for that?
<darkxst> yes
<adueppen> this is my first time using unetbootin in over a year
<flocculant> balloons: can you try and respond to Hunter on the last qa tracker issue? bit of an odd ball, we've got traker info not quite marrying with LP there, or the bug is a bit meh
<flocculant> balloons: I know you're on vacation - but this is the last one of 'these' issues we have tasks for - I'd rather tell the student to unassign than have them hang about
<jose> flocculant: try emailing, people on holidays don't usually check irc but do check their inboxes
<flocculant> jose: and people working for canonical are unlikely to read work e-mail ;)
<jose> flocculant: not at all
<flocculant> whatever
<jose> they check them more frequently than what you think
<flocculant> he's logged in - I left the message
<tsimonq2> jose: do some of them have alerts on their phones maybe?
<tsimonq2> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<flocculant> who knows - they are on holiday tsimonq2
<tsimonq2> jsut saying ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<flocculant> yea
<knome> balloons is usually pretty responsive - when he's working
<knome> when he's off, he's off
<flocculant> yea for sure - it's just massive fail from canonical here
<flocculant> 3 admins - 2 canonical on holiday and jose about sometimes
<tsimonq2> I sent him an email last week...still hasn't gotten back to me XD
<flocculant> tsimonq2: why would he - he's on holiday ;)
<tsimonq2> which is why I need to be an admin! :D (*joking*)
<flocculant> which is why I don't want to be a mentor anymore - not joiking in the least
<flocculant> I'll talk to either balloons or popey when he turns up
<tsimonq2> flocculant: uhh why?
 * tsimonq2 has too much free time
<tsimonq2> :P
<flocculant> I work for a living tsimonq2 - and give what time I can, if the people setting something up think they can just wander off for however long - why should I stay?
<tsimonq2> you have a point
<flocculant> I always do - I won't paint it in pretty colours though
<tsimonq2> lol British spelling XD
<flocculant> ?
<adueppen> flocculant: apparently that's funny on this channel now
 * tsimonq2 is American and is fascinated with British spellings
<flocculant> adueppen: mmm - well there is only one whay to spull thngs correctly - that'll be inglish :D
<flocculant> tsimonq2: heh - when you get to my age you'll work out there are other things :p
<tsimonq2> LOL
<adueppen> flocculant so mnay speeling mitsakes
<flocculant> adueppen: but you could read it :D
<adueppen> now that I think about it, there should maybe be a #ubuntu-google-offtopic channel
<tsimonq2> which I am now op on XD
<knome> why? it's not like people in this channel aren't able to get the communication done
<flocculant> adueppen: in a week this will be off-topic?
<flocculant> balloons: can you please remove me as a mentor - if there are any tasks where I am the only mentor then I will  deal with current tasks, but please unpublish any where I am the only mentor - thanks
<flocculant> so I'll not need voice now ;)
<knome> balloons, instead of what flocculant just said, please assign all non-mentor tasks to me :
<knome> :P
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-30
<daniellim> hello
<Girish> Is Tim Lunn available on IRC?
<MatthewAllen> popey, should the "Unity overlay hiding" task not be removed as the bug is set to "Fix Realesed" on Launchpad? http://pad.lv/1075207
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1075207 in Ayatana Design "[regression] Shortcut overlay does not hide when modifier key is pressed" [High,Fix committed]
<fazer> hey, I'm trying to run the messaging-app using qmlscene but I keep getting the error that Ubuntu.* is not installed
<fazer> Including Ubuntu.Components, Ubuntu.History, Ubuntu.Telephony
<fazer> Does anybody know how I can fix this?
<fazer> Nothing I've found on stack overflow or askUbuntu has worked
<fazer> Also, can nyone tell me how to open the messaging-app as a project? There isn't a .qmlproject file or any other project file that the ubuntu sdk can open.
<ahayzen> fazer, the messaging app has a CMake file that QtC should be able to open http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/trunk/view/head:/src/CMakeLists.txt
<ahayzen> fazer, and things like Ubuntu.Components should have come with the SDK, unless you are running 1.2 rather than 1.3 or something ?
<fazer> oh ok.
<ahayzen> fazer, you may have to manually install cmake from the repos first though IIRC
<fazer> I just updated ubuntu-sdk and checked the version, it gives me a whole lot of informtation about qt creator and otherstuff, but doesn't give me a version number. Also, I still get the same error.
<ahayzen> fazer, what is the specific error it outputs?
<fazer> ahayzen, http://paste.ubuntu.com/14281891/
<ahayzen> fazer, ah so Ubuntu.Components is ok?
<ahayzen> fazer, you are probably missing the history and telephony from this list http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~phablet-team/messaging-app/trunk/view/head:/debian/control#L5
<fazer> for the messaging-app.qml file it seems. But for other files I had attempted to run earlier, Ubuntu.Components wasn't installed. May not have been messaging-app, but I remember gettign the error earlier.
<ahayzen> fazer, you may be able to simply run $ sudo apt-get build-dep messaging-app     if the messaging-app is in your repo
<fazer> ok, I'll try
<ahayzen> fazer, if it doesn't then just manually install the ones listed from lines 5->27
<fazer> ahayzen, ok cool. It works now.
<fazer> thanks.
<ahayzen> \o/
<ahayzen> no problem
<fazer> ahayzen, what arguments should I use when opening the project using the CMake file?
<ahayzen> fazer, what do you mean by arguments?
<ahayzen> usually you can just point QtCreator to open the CMakeLists.txt file directly
<ahayzen> (that's what I do with the music-app)
<fazer> when I try to open the project using the cmake file in qt creator it opens up this cmake wizard asking for arguments and a generator
<ahayzen> oh just hit "run"
<ahayzen> or "Run CMake" or whatever it is
<fazer> if I leave the arguments blank then I get an error.
<ahayzen> hmm whats the output
<ahayzen> ?
<fazer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/14282601/
<fazer> This is the log file
<ahayzen> fazer, does it tell you which bit is wrong?
<fazer> ahayzen, this is what it says in the wizard: http://paste.ubuntu.com/14282622/
<fazer> ya it's the qt5_use_modules command and something in the  cmake file
<ahayzen> ah
<ahayzen> hmm
<ahayzen> fazer, i'm not sure about that, you'd probably have to ask one of the messaging-app developers what they do
<fazer> ok thanks
<ahayzen> fazer, which CMakeLists are you opening?
<fazer> the one in the src dir
<ahayzen> as there are quite a few, try using the one in the root instead
<fazer> ok
<fazer> it worked! Thanks
<ahayzen> fazer, sweet \o/
<fazer> Does anybody know Tiago Salem Herrmann's nickname?
<fazer> Is it tiagosh?
<Basar> Hi
<Basar> I have participated in Google code in 2015 and performed one of the tasks of Ubuntu I.e create new Wallpapers but
<Basar> but one of the mentors is either not replying nor reviewing my project Tim Lunn Inoki
<Basar> Please Help
<MatthewAllen> Basar, how long have you had it submitted? He's probally sleeping
<Basar> I has been 8.5 hours
<MatthewAllen> Basar, I'd wait atleast 24 - most of the mentors have full time jobs from what I can gather
<Basar> So how long I have to wait
<Basar> It is taking a lot of time
<Basar> and as a student I find it difficult
<MatthewAllen> Depends on the person, they've got alot of work to checkout so just be patient, probally won't take more than 24 hours
<Basar> You cannot make it fast so I could work on further tasks
<Basar> I know he has different time zone
<MatthewAllen> There's no reason you can't start another task while you wait
<Basar> So,,,,,,,hmmmm OK I wait
<Basar> thanks for ur suppor
<Basar> #t
<MatthewAllen> your welcome, least I can do :)
<Basar> thanks
<Basar> I will wait for tomorrow
<Basar> Can u tell me what time zone Tim sir has
<Basar> So can u reply
<Basar> ........
<MatthewAllen> Basar, no clue
<Basar> So how can u say that he must be sleeping
<MatthewAllen> Basar, "probally" - that was my guess.
<Basar> ok
<Basar> OK bye Thanks for ur full support and sorry for inconvenience regretted(if)
<Basar> I
<mattpdl> Hello, I am installing Ubuntu for my first Google Code-in task. The task states to install the latest LTS or current development branch which will become the next LTS release. Does this mean I can install Ubuntu 15.10 or do I have to install one of the daily development builds?
<adueppen> mattpdl: that would mean either 14.04 or Xenial daily
<mattpdl> Alright, thank you for your fast response.
<tsimonq2> wxl: can you look at the mkusb task? I don't know much about it...
<wxl> already on it tsimonq2 thank you!
<tsimonq2> wxl: sorry :)
<mattpdl> Hi, I am installing Ubuntu for Google Code-in. The description of the task says to "Write a complete description of installation of ubuntu using screenshots and tell us what version of ubuntu you installed and why." I have a couple of questions about this. What is a "complete description," length-wise? Also, what format should I submit it in?
<wxl> mattpdl: hello and thanks for your contributions :)
<wxl> mattpdl: "complete description" would probably best be described as a step by step. no particular length required, but be detailed
<wxl> mattpdl: regarding format, i would suggest an open format like open document format or just text, but this is relatively unimportant as long as we can open it with libreoffice at worst :)
<mattpdl> Ok, thank you for your fast response.
<wxl> no problem. i'm not a mentor for that particular task, but am familiar with it and can help you out as needed
<fazer> Anyone, If a bug can no longer be reproduced should the status be changed to 'Fix Released' or 'Invalid'?
<wxl> fazer: i think some people have different philosophies on that. i am of the mind to make it 'incomplete' with a note that more information would be needed
<fazer> balloons, will there be anymore autopilot test writing tasks?
<wxl> i think 'fix released' sounds more like someone actually went out of their way to fix the bug which may be assuming too much :)
<fazer> wxl, what if the specific version of ubuntu is specified? And it cannot be reproduced on the later versions?
<wxl> fazer: there'
<wxl> oops
<wxl> there's still the possibility it might relate to some specific hardware or something. it's still a potentially valid bug
<wxl> the nice thing about making them incomplete is that they will expire if no one provides any further info
<wxl> fazer: do note that 'invalid' is for non-bugs, like support issues or the like
<fazer> ok then. I guess that'll be what I do.
<wxl> fazer: i say this as a member of the bug control team, but if you wish to inquire with others on the team for a second opinion, try #ubuntu-bugs
<fazer> ok cool. I'll check there too.
<ahayzen> fazer, this is also a good reference for bug statuses :-) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bugs/Bug%20statuses
<adueppen> wxl: since a bug is only confirmed after 2 people report that it affects them, is the same true for when a bug is no longer reproducible?
<adueppen> just wondering
<wxl> adueppen: yes
<adueppen> wxl: cool
#ubuntu-google 2015-12-31
<edve98> is there a "correct" way to make terminal commands easier to distinguish in plain text? Like putting it in single quotes or putting a $ before the command?
<wxl> edve98: markdown format is `commands`
<edve98> should I use that in plain text too?
<wxl> i often do
<edve98> ok, thanks once again! :P
<knome> in plain text it might be more distinguishable if you put the commands on their own lines
<destinthegreat> Hello I'm installing Gnome for the Google Code-in, how specific does the installation process have to be?
<destinthegreat> Do I need screenshots for everything including everystep of virtualbox
<Basar_Qari> HELP
<Basar_Qari> II am participating in Google Code in 2015 and participated in one of the tasks in Ubuntu and Submitted for review but it has been 20 hours since I have submitted but no reply or comment or anything has came.The mentor is Tim Lunn Inoki.Please provide me the exact details
<Basar_Qari> Yesterday also I talked to one of your members but he told me that he must be sleeping,so nevertheless I waited as I know they have different time zones but after a huge amount of time still he is not reply ing
<Basar_Qari> PLEASE #HELP
<Basar_Qari> Help
<Basar_Qari> you r not replying sir/madam!!!!!!
<Basar_Qari> https://codein.withgoogle.com/tasks/5296689447436288/
<Basar_Qari> eagerly waiting
<Basar_Qari_> is anyone online
<Basar_Qari_> can I discuss my problem
<Basar_Qari_> help
<tsimonq2> woah geez who didn
<tsimonq2> ...nvm
<tsimonq2> just commenting on the above
<Basar_Qari> Hi I have participated in GCI 2015 and did one task and submit it for review but the mentor us not reviewing it,it has been 22+ hours since I submitted.I know they have different time zone but this one is in red boots.Please Help,Tim LUNN INOKI IS MENTOR
<Basar_Qari> HELP
<xcub> Just do another task while waiting for this one to be reviewed
<jose> Basar_Qari: please be patient. people here are volunteer contributors (as most open source contributors are) and we have real lives.
<jose> and specially around the holidays, they have families to take care of, things to do - open source is not the only thing we have to worry about
<Basar_Qari> But it has taken a long while
<Basar> thanks Jose,Now the Tim Lunn contacted me and told me to wait as he is on holiday and will not be available but the problem us that time left is only 1-2 day
<Basar> what should I do
<Basar> Can u assign another mentor or extend it for the sake that Tim Lunn is on holidays and I don't want to disturb him and Inoki is too
<jose> you know 2 days is A LOT of time, right?
<MatthewAllen> happy new year everyone
<subins2000> happy new year
<Guest77525> I want to join as mentor in GCI2015
<Guest77525> Please assign me as a mentor
<Guest77525> Please /Help
<Guest77525> Can u please help me out,I am waiting
<Guest77525> Jose:needed help
<Guest77525> balloons:Please assign me as a mentor for GCI2015
<balloons> Happy New Year indeed
<mcintireevan> Happy new year!
<mcintireevan> balloons: Quick question, I'm triaging bugs for the terminal app, and there are some that refer to bugs in unit tests that don't exist anymore due to the rewrite. Should I set their status to invalid?
<mcintireevan> Or incomplete?
<mcintireevan> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app/+bug/1256850 is one such bug, for reference
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1256850 in Ubuntu Terminal App "test_terminal.TestMainWindow.test_control_panel fails on #40 on mako" [Undecided,New]
<balloons> mcintireevan, perfect example of something no longer valid imho
<mcintireevan> So set to invalid and leave a comment saying why?
<balloons> mcintireevan, yep, that's what I would do
<mcintireevan> Awesome, thanks :)
<smajevicirfan> Happy New Year everyone
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-01
<Basar_Qari> One of the tasks I seen yeaterday ,is not available in the List,and unfortunately I did completely quality work on it and I was unable to claim task as I was waiting for the review of another task which 40s hours,Please help
<Basar_Qari> sorry which took 42-3 hours,and still it is not reviewed,I got a reply yesterday,But today no reply has came yet.
<Basar_Qari> balloons:Please Help
<Basar_Qari> still waiting
<Basar_Qari> help
<MatthewAllen> Anyone know if Gaurav Shukla can be found on IRC?
<balloons> Basar_Qari, what task?
<balloons> MatthewAllen, he's away atm, but generally yes I think so. By away, I mean, he's not around online at all
<MatthewAllen> balloons, away current - or away like this week/new years - because I don't want to submit the task if I'm gonna get stuck waiting for approval
<balloons> MatthewAllen, is he the only mentor for the task? I'm covering his if that's the case
<MatthewAllen> balloons, he is for "
<MatthewAllen> Update official documentation Desktop Effects to include Installation steps (Ubuntu)"
<balloons> Ahh right, I know that task
<balloons> Feel free to submit, I will review
<MatthewAllen> balloons, just submitted it - I'm off to bed so if there's an issue I'll deal with it in the morning - https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/5104255207735296/?sp-page=1
<balloons> ack, I'll review now so you have it
<knome> balloons, hullo
<Basar_Qari> Hi everybody
<fazer> balloons, will more ap test tasks be added?
<edve98> hey, I'm trying to triage a bug and I'm a bit confused about the "report to upstream project" bit. Guide says that I should tell the person who reported the bug to file a bug report in upstream project. Why can't I do this myself? This just seems like time wasting...
<adueppen> edve98: it might be an issue of permissions
<edve98> permissions?..
<edve98> as in I could be not allowed to make a bug report in the bug tracker?
<adueppen> I'm working on https://codein.withgoogle.com/dashboard/task-instances/6326328022269952/ and in step 3 should I just go edit the original report or should I leave it as a comment? I'm not sure since the report I'm improving is fairly old.
<adueppen> edve98: maybe less of permissions as much as who has more knowledge about the issue
<edve98> adueppen: but if the issue is not a really complicated one and I can reproduce it, could it be fine if I report it myself?
<adueppen> edve98: I think so, I would recommend checking in #ubuntu-bugs first
<Guest35141> Hi, I'm trying to use the ubuntu sdk to run the tests for the shorts app
<Guest35141> I get this error message: ImportError: No module named 'ubuntuuitoolkit'
<Guest35141> any ideas on how to fix? :)
<adueppen> Guest35141: did you make sure to install the UI toolkit?
<Guest35141> I'll check
<Guest35141> we installed the Ubuntu ui toolkit package and the test ran! Thank you
<adueppen> Guest35141: you're welcome
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-02
<ahayzen> mcintireevan, Hey, are you the one doing the FastScroll music-app task ?
<mcintireevan> ahayzen: Yup, that's me!
<ahayzen> mcintireevan, awesome \o/ hope you understand the comments on the task ? ping me if you need any help with things
<mcintireevan> ahayzen: Yup, I understood them, thanks :) I'll get back to working on it a little later, gotta do some homework because winter break is almost over, but I'll be sure to ping you if I do run into any trouble
<ahayzen> mcintireevan, cool no problem :-)
<subins2000> Hey, is there a list of students and the tasks completed ?
<xcub> subins2000: You can ask any mentor to do this https://github.com/nemesiscodex/codein-chrome-leaderboard and paste the contents somewhere
<subins2000> Okay, can any mentor please do this : https://github.com/nemesiscodex/codein-chrome-leaderboard ?
<xcub> But I can just tell you now, #10 has 5 tasks done, and #1 has 23
<subins2000> #2 ?
<xcub> 20
<subins2000> Great :-)
<subins2000> So, no chance for me
<subins2000> It's just crazy doing GCI with school
<subins2000> I hope Google shifts it to summer vacation, so that we have time to do it
<subins2000> April, May would be nice
<xcub> yup. Especially when you are stuck with a chromebook all day :)
<subins2000> Hehe ;-)
<Basar_Qari> popeyhelp
<Basar_Qari> But my child already told the Mentor that we had conducted the workshop,way back before.If u can check,please check it.And it is my wards  mistake also that he didn't clearly mentioned but he did it when replying to them.Please forgive us.Its a request from a parent.And I am also telling sorry on behalf of him.You don't know,my ward is very upset and hasn't eat anything from afternoon.Please forgive.It would be your most kin
<Basar_Qari> Please forgive my child for Plagiarism if he did,and please unfroze the Accoumt
<Basar_Qari> Please help
<Basar_Qari> Jose:Please Help
<Basar_Qari> @ChanServ
<Basar_Qari> Please help,its a plead from a Parent
<mcintireevan> ahayzen: Sorry to pester, but if you're around, mind reviewing my task? :)
<ahayzen> mcintireevan, yeah no problem :-) If you could create a merge proposal from your branch that would be useful as then we can see the diff and add comments to it :-)
<mcintireevan> ahayzen: Oh sorry, one sec!
<mcintireevan> Okay, made a MR :)
<ahayzen> mcintireevan, sweet thanks \o/
<Bill__> Hi, I'm working on building the shorts app and running all the testsuites
<Bill__> I got an error: Xlib.xauth: warning, no xauthority details available
<Bill__> any ideas?
<Bill__> for now i'm going to ignore the 'Xlib.xauth: warning, no xauthority details available' error. Probably just a warning
<Bill__> RuntimeError: Unable to find package 'com.ubuntu.shorts' in the click manifest.
<Bill__> I think i'm missing another package. I'm not sure which one
<mcintireevan> Bill__: At what step do you get the error?
<Bill__> usr/bin/autopilot3-sandbox-run...
<Bill__> when using the Ubuntu SDK application
<Bill__> Tests running... Xlib.xauth: warning, no xauthority details available ====================================================================== ERROR: shorts_app.tests.test_rssreader.TestMainWindow.test_edit_topic ---------------------------------------------------------------------- Binary content:   FailedTestScreenshot (image/png
<Bill__> ) Empty attachments:   /var/log/syslog
<mcintireevan> Bill__: Im getting the same click manifest error, let me look into it a bit
<Bill__> Thank you
<Bill__> I'll be away from keyboard for a while
#ubuntu-google 2016-01-03
<MatthewAllen2> Do any of the mentor know how long it usually takes for a merge request to be approved/denied?
<knome> depends on the source
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, it depends on the team and size/complexity of the merge, also note alot of teams are still on holiday
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, ahh - it's for the fix a papercut task - so the it's not complex at all. Do you know if it has to be accepted on Launchpad for me to be able to submit it for the "Fix a papercut" task, if it is clear I have fixed the bug?
<knome> clear to whom?
<ahayzen> MatthewAllen2, i would link the MP in code-in and then put it to "needs review" .. then when it is approved/denied in launchpad it can be approved/denied in code-in .. but guess it really depends on your mentor for that task
<ahayzen> then the mentor can at least see the MP that you have created
<MatthewAllen2> knome, it's a spelling correction so any mentor could clearly see that it's a fix https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-mirror/+bug/1455522
<ubot93> Launchpad bug 1455522 in apt-mirror (Ubuntu) "Spelling error - resolved upstream" [Low,Confirmed]
<MatthewAllen2> ahayzen, will do - thankyou very much :)
<knome> MatthewAllen2, i think it would be fair to submit the task
<MatthewAllen2> knome, ahayzen: just submitted, thankyou for the help
<knome> np
<ahayzen> :-)
<MatthewAllen2> Anyone know if I can only complete the "Fix a papercut" or "Fix a bug" tasks once each, or if I can fix multiple as seperate tasks? Seems like you should be able to do that for bugs atleast
<edve98> wxl: hey, could you please check my task in "install and test mkusb (Ubuntu)"? I see you are one of the mentors and I'd love to do one more task today :P
<wxl> edve98: i have a whole hoarde of things i'm working on. i'll push gci up the list a bit
<edve98> wxl: thanks ^^
<xcub> Can someone tell me how one could reverse a merge proposal, and then unstage some files in that merge proposal that were never supposed to be there?
<xcub> https://code.launchpad.net/~radonapps/dekko/+git/dekko/+merge/281487
<xcub> I want to remove both NotificationWorker source files from the merge request
<wxl> edve98: done
<edve98> wxl: thank you again. I really appreciate it!
<wxl> no problem. let me know if you need anything else ubuntu-ish, edve98, whether it be for gci or not!
<edve98> wxl: oh right, what about my suggestion? Do you think it's possible? It was a bit strange for a second until I realized that I might have typed my password wrong. Can I submit it somewhere as a feature request? I didn't find anywhere where could I do that myself
<wxl> already done, edve98 :)
<edve98> wxl: awesome ^^
<wxl> it's a little weird because it started as a project as a member of our community
<wxl> NOT a regular developer or team member, mind you, but an important member of our community
<wxl> it didn't used to be on launchpad for a long while!
<wxl> so now at least you can file normal bugs against it
<edve98> wxl: huh. Anyway, how is the usual way to request features? I've seen that it is possible to mark a bug as feature request but I'm not sure if it's the proper way to do it
<wxl> edve98: that's the right way to do it
<wxl> edve98: a bug, ultimately, should be seen as the first step towards creating a unit of work for the development team
<edve98> ah, I see
